# استجيبي يامريم



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ــ استجيبي يامريم ــ 
خرجت من البيت وانا في حيرة من أمري . فالتقيت بعض الاشخاص كما لو اني اعرفهم سابقا لان شكلهم لم يكن غريبا عني 
سالوني : عن سر همي وحيرتي ؟ 
فقلت لهم : اريد ان اعمل اشياء واعرف اشياء ولكن بمن استعين 
سالوني عما اريد ؟ 
فقلت لهم : اريد ان اعبر البحار الجميلة ولكن اخاف البحر .
فقالوا : اختاري من تمثلت بسفينة نوح . 
اريد ان : اسير في الليل الحالك .
فقالوا : فلم الخوف ونجمة الصبح تنير الظلام .
اريد ان : اكون قوية في ايماني 
فقالوا : استعيني من لها قوة تابوت العهد صانع المعجزات . 
احسُِ ان : انهار قلبي بداءت تجف .
فقالوا : لا تخافي لانك سترتوين من الاناء الروحي .
اريد ان : امحو الاحزان من قلبي .
فقالوا: اتكلي على معزية الحزانى .
اقتربت : كي اقطف وردة جميلة .
فقالوا: لا تقطفي سوى الوردة السريه .
اردت ان : اشفى من مرضي .
فقالوا : اذهبي الى شافية المرضى .
احسست اني : فقيرة لا املك شي .
فقالوا: لا تهتمي فانك بنت بيت الذهب .
اردت ان : امتلك موهبة الحكمة .
فقالوا: استعيني بأم المشورة الصالحة وكرسي الحكمة .
خفت ان : يوصد باب الملكوت بوجهي .
فقالوا: لا تخافي فصاحبة باب السماء واقفة عند الباب .
انتابني : خوف على المسيحية .
فقالوا: لم الخوف ومعونة النصارى تحميكم ؟ 
اردت ان : اتعرف على شهداء الكنيسة .
فقالوا: سوف تعرفينهم حين تتعرفين على سلطانة الاباء والانبياء والرسل والشهداء .
اردت ان : اصلي الوردية فلم اعرف .
فقالوا: صلي لان سلطانة الوردية تصلي معكي .
اردت ان : اوقف الحرب في داخلي .
قالوا: استعيني بسلطانة السلام .
اردت ان: ارى ملاكاً واحداً .
قالوا: تمني ان تري سلطانة الملائكة .
اردت ان :اكتشف سر الميلاد العجيب .
قالوا: ولم العجب والعذراء حبل بها بلا دنس اصلي .
احسست بفرح يغمر قلبي . 
فقالوا: انها سيدة الفرح وهي سبب سرورنا .
فسالتهم: من هولاء الذين يجيبون على اسئلتي كلها .
فقالوا: نحن خدام ومتعبدين لتلك التي نتكلم عنها . 
فسالتهم : ومن هي ؟ 
فقالوا : انها ام الخالق ام المخلص ام المسيح انها ام الرحمة والحنان انها الامينة والعادلة انها القادرة والمحصنة 
فتعرفتُ : الى صاحبة التطويبات انها سلطانة السماء والارض انها سلطانة العائلات انها ام الكنيسة . انها العذراء القديسة مريم والده الله المباركة ...​

امين


​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*

*جميييييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يفرحك​​*


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*



كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> ​جميييييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يفرحك​</B>​




مرسي للتقييم ياقمر
ربنا يباركك




​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*

*




روعه جدا جدا
شكراا
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*

الموضوع جميل اختي و لكن لي تحفظ علي عنوانه و بالاخص *كلمة " ارحمينا "*..فالرحمة تاتي من عند المسيح الاله و ابن الله الوحيد و ليس من عند القديسة مريم العذراء التي هي ليست الا بشر مثلنا..فقط الشفاعة هي الممكنة..


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*




النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


​ 
شكراا للتقييم ربنا يبارك




​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*



esambraveheart قال:


> الموضوع جميل اختي و لكن لي تحفظ علي عنوانه و بالاخص *كلمة " ارحمينا "*..فالرحمة تاتي من عند المسيح الاله و ابن الله الوحيد و ليس من عند القديسة مريم العذراء التي هي ليست الا بشر مثلنا..فقط الشفاعة هي الممكنة..


شكراا لتعليقك علئ اسم الموضوع
ولكن لملذا لانطلب منها الرحمة الايكفي انها ام يسوع مخلصنا
  سوف اغير اسم  الموضوع
الئ استجيبي يامريم​


----------



## staregypt (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااا..........


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> كلام جميل جدااااااااااا..........


نورتي موضوعي
ربنا يبارك ياقمر ​


----------



## staregypt (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اهم حاجة انك غيرتى العنوان
لانى فى الاول افتكرتك بتتخانقى مع بنت اسمها مريم
قلت ادخل اهدى الامور  ........لقيت موضوع جميل..ياخسارة ما فيش خناقة:t32::ranting::beee::ranting::beee::t32:


----------



## esambraveheart (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*



كلدانية قال:


> ولكن لملذا لانطلب منها الرحمة الايكفي انها ام يسوع مخلصنا​




لانها بشر و لو انها ام يسوع مخلصنا الا انها امه " بالجسد" فقط و* ليست امه في لاهوته*.. و لان *الرحمة المقصوده في الموضوع هي رحمة الاله ببني البشر و ليس " تراحم " البشر ببعضهم البعض* فلذلك ينبغي ان *نطلب هذه الرحمة من " الاله صاحب الرحمة " فقط و ليس من البشر امثالنا* مهما بلغت درجة قداستهم و الا لجاز لليهود ايضا ان يطلبوا تلك الرحمة من موسي و ايليا و غيرهما من انبياء العهد القديم.​ 


> سوف اغير اسم الموضوع​
> 
> الئ استجيبي يامريم​



جميل ..*شكرا* ..و ارجو الا يغضبك هذا مني​​​​​​​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> اهم حاجة انك غيرتى العنوان
> لانى فى الاول افتكرتك بتتخانقى مع بنت اسمها مريم
> قلت ادخل اهدى الامور ........لقيت موضوع جميل..ياخسارة ما فيش خناقة:t32::ranting::beee::ranting::beee::t32:


ههههههه
الله يبعدنا عن الخناقات
نورتي موضوعي ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ارحمينا يامريم*



esambraveheart قال:


> لانها بشر و لو انها ام يسوع مخلصنا الا انها امه " بالجسد" فقط و* ليست امه في لاهوته*.. و لان *الرحمة المقصوده في الموضوع هي رحمة الاله ببني البشر و ليس " تراحم " البشر ببعضهم البعض* فلذلك ينبغي ان *نطلب هذه الرحمة من " الاله صاحب الرحمة " فقط و ليس من البشر امثالنا* مهما بلغت درجة قداستهم و الا لجاز لليهود ايضا ان يطلبوا تلك الرحمة من موسي و ايليا و غيرهما من انبياء العهد القديم.





esambraveheart قال:


> جميل ..*شكرا* ..و ارجو الا يغضبك هذا مني​​​​​​​




لاء بالعكس اخي انا لااغظب من احد
اهلا بك في مواضيعي​


----------



## angil sky (21 سبتمبر 2011)

امـــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــن
الرب يباركك اختي الغاليه
ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> امـــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــن​
> الرب يباركك اختي الغاليه
> ويبارك حياتك​



ويباركك حبيبتي
مرسي لمروورك  الراائع
ربنا يبارك ​


----------

